# Urdu, Hindi: huge



## marrish

Hi,

In colloquial speech at least, _bahut baRaa_ is used many a time for ''huge'', with varying emphasis on '_bahut_' but we can say that it is just ''very big'', not ''huge''.

The short definition of the English adjective:
*
huge - **adjective (huger, hugest) -**extremely large; enormous: **a huge area; **he made a huge difference to the team (oxforddictionaries.com)

*I'm wondering which words can be used for ''huge'', possibly quite expressively.

Thank you.


----------



## Qureshpor

bahooooooooooooooooooooot baRaa (This is especially Punjabi style!) *

dev-qaamat

piil-tan

koh-paikar

3aziimu_lvus3at

az Had baRaa

* If a place is just over there, it is "othe". If it is long way over there, it is "ooooooooooooooooooothe"!


----------



## Alfaaz

A few more possibilities: ضخیم _zakheem_, ضخیم الجثہ zakheem-ul-jussah, کلاں _kalaaN_, ہائل _haa'il _with تر ، ترین _tar , tareen _for added emphasis.


----------



## greatbear

vishaal; bhaiyaNkar; bhiimkaay (usually for size); "zabardast baRaa".


----------



## Chhaatr

Another one in Hindi: "Viraat" and  वृहद .


----------



## marrish

Chhaatr said:


> Another one in Hindi: "Viraat" and  वृहद .


Chhaatr SaaHib, thank you for contributing - are you sure about the spelling of the last word?


----------



## Chhaatr

Marrish saahib the last one is "vrihad".


----------



## marrish

Chhaatr said:


> Marrish saahib the last one is "vrihad".


Chhaatr SaaHib, the reason I'm asking is that I have a Hindi to Hindi lexicon in my possession, which is my favourite one, named "*brihat* Hindi koSH". The change from ''d'' to ''t'' is obviously affected by the saMdhi rules - so there is no issue here, but I'm wondering which initial consonant is correct, ''v'' or ''b''.


----------



## nineth

_vishaal_ is what I think fits best here, but it's a touch more formal than bahooot baDaa; native speakers would typically use the latter in informal conversations.


----------



## Chhaatr

marrish said:


> ...but I'm wondering which initial consonant is correct, ''v'' or ''b''.



Afsos, mujhe is baat ka ilm nahiiN, marrish saahib.


----------



## Wolverine9

^ They're both correct. See here and here.


----------



## marrish

Now that we have got many possibilities before us, let's allocate the appropriate words (adjectives) to the sample phrases:

*1) a huge area
**2) he made a huge difference to the team
*
Let's begin with 'vishaal' for Hindi - 1) vishaal kSHetr sounds just great to me but can the same adjective be used in 2)?


----------



## Chhaatr

Uskii upastithii se team meN bahut baRaa fark paRaa.  To make it simpler I would say "Uske team meN hone se bahut baRaa/zyaadaa fark paRaa".  I could even replace fark with antar.


----------



## marrish

From your answer, Chhaatr SaaHib, it appears that ''vishaal'' can't be used in this context. Can any other word listed above be used in your sentence?

The same question is for Urdu.


----------



## Chhaatr

^ You can use "vishaal" but "baRaa" comes more naturally to me in this context.


----------



## marrish

marrish said:


> From your answer, Chhaatr SaaHib, it appears that ''vishaal'' can't be used in this context. Can any other word listed above be used in your sentence?
> The same question is for Urdu.


Can words like :

bhiimkaay, bhaiyaNkar, vrihad, zabardast baRaa, / dev-qaamat, piil-tan, koh-paikar, 3aziimu_lvus3at, az Had baRaa / ضخیم zakheem, ضخیم الجثہ zakheem-ul-jussah, کلاں kalaaN, ہائل haa'il with تر ، ترین tar , tareen for added emphasis, be used in this sentence?
*

 He made a huge difference to the team.*


----------

